# question about males



## juniorgrower (Jun 20, 2012)

I was planning on making some seeds from a strain my bro has grown outdoors for years and crossing it with my early skunk.   I have two males that are showing their sex.   They just started showing within the last day or two.  How long do I have before the flowers open up and release their pollen?   I usually kill off my males as soon as they show themselves so This will be my first time dealing with pollen and breeding.  Thank You.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 21, 2012)

I did some research and answered my own question.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

there ya go...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2012)

no....no...no...here you go:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

:48: :stoned:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice, but what about us that hasn't done the research that came here to get our questions answered lol. 

How long do you have? or I guess I can go research


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Bubba I can tell you what I learned by doing some research in the breeding section of this forum.   The male plant flowers just as the female does and depending on the breed it releases its pollen some time between week two and week four.  So I plan on taking my best male and and cutting a branch with the most pollen sacs on it and collecting the pollen.   Then I am going to brush the pollen onto one or two buds of my best female.  Hopefully this will work and if I have the wrong idea maybe someone will chime in and tell me a better way to do it.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

after you spread it on there, make sure you cover it up with a bag or something and spray the rest of the plant down with a mist of water, to kill the excess pollen.... thanks for the heads up on time though, I plan on trying soon too!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jun 28, 2012)

the males that I selected would open and drop viable pollen between 10-14 days after they were well-formed . . . 

they lived their last days in a paper bag, and then they died . . . but their offspring lived on !!


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys.  I have heard that you can take a the top of a branch that has pollen sacs on it and put it in a sandwich bag and place that over your female bud for a couple of days and you will end up with seeds.  Any one ever use this method or was I misinformed?


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 6, 2012)

I found out the hard way last year on using a bag to cover. I didn't use one and only dusted a couple of buds. When I harvested all buds had a few seeds.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Ziggy.  That's what I am trying to avoid.


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2012)

you can delay the male pollen a couple of weeks by removing them by hand. The plant will continue to make more pollen for a month or so. If you reveg a male that has thrown pollen, it will do so in veg as well.


----------

